# 2 Male Puppies at Camp Merry Sunshine, Lockwood, MO



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

There are two young puppies available for adoption June 10th from this rescue. Apparently the mom was pregnant before being auctioned with the dad.

This is the info from AdoptaPet.com, although it is not on the rescue's website:

Bachi's parents were rescued from a dog auction. His mom was pregnant whe we got her. He is up to date no his shots and has been wormed. His adoption fee is $200 plus a refundable $50 neuter deposit.

Hank came from a dog auction. His mom is a black and white champion line havanese. He will be ready to go after June 10th He is up to date on his shots and will be placed on a neuter contract only.

The contact name is Kathy Williamson @ 417-232-5360

[email protected]


----------



## ma2bella (Dec 30, 2009)

We are looking to add to our family. Do you have pictures? Are the puppies purebreed? We love our Hav so much we want another.

Thanks you!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Bella's Mom:

You should contact Kathy Williamson at the number in my previous post so she can answer your questions. I just checked Camp Merry Sunshine's website, http://www.campmerrysunshinedogs.com/index.html, as well as Adopt A Pet's website, http://www.adoptapet.com/shelter78287-pets.html, and did not see these puppies listed.

Perhaps they have been adopted. It is also possible that they are still available.

Adopt a Pet and Petfinder.com are good sources, but you may want to check out Havanese Rescue first.

Good luck with your search.


----------

